# Think I saw a suiter....



## InuAkiko (Jul 6, 2009)

I was going to work the other day, and someone was in a doggy costume with a sign promoting the local pet store. Yet their getup was very much like a fursuit, not just a cheap mascot outfit. S/he was a tan dog with big floppy ears and darker brown spots. Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

People use animal costumes for more than the furry fandom, you know.

A business probably had it made and uses it for that. It's really common, actually.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 6, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> People use animal costumes for more than the furry fandom, you know.
> 
> A business probably had it made and uses it for that. It's really common, actually.


 
Yeah, that's what I figured- was just curious though. I know that some furs like to volunteer for things like that sometimes.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 6, 2009)

i dunno, it could have been a furry volunteer or just some one in a costume doing a job like the poor mr pickles guy a few blocks over. but i have used my cat suit to promote a few adoptions events for the rescue i foster for, and i some times attend dog events in a matching suit with my chihuaha. and i tweak out at all the local pet stores the week of halloween X)


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 6, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> People use animal costumes for more than the furry fandom, you know.
> 
> A business probably had it made and uses it for that. It's really common, actually.



It could have been a furry that volunteered. Also Attorney at lawl, what happend to you r profile pic? I like the old one better


----------



## Shino (Jul 6, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> ...and i tweak out at all the local pet stores...


Suddenly I have an urge to walk into Petsmart wearing my suit...

But yeah, there's a good chance it's just the property of the pet store. Although, I certainly wouldn't mind voulenteering at the next animal drive or something.

You should ask them if you see them again.

Also:


RoqsWolf said:


> Attorney at lawl, what happend to you r profile pic? I like the old one better


Agreed. The flamboyant-ness was growing on me...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Also Attorney at lawl, what happend to you r profile pic? I like the old one better





> Agreed. The flamboyant-ness was growing on me...




I've had it for six months, got tired of it.

Also this one is so dumb I had to use it when I saw it.


----------



## Taekel (Jul 9, 2009)

Uuuh, there's a suit that I know of, sounds like what you are describing, but I have no idea of their name. Lol


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 10, 2009)

Taekel said:


> Uuuh, there's a suit that I know of, sounds like what you are describing, but I have no idea of their name. Lol



Aw, shucks. Thanks for trying tho =3


----------



## Marie (Jul 10, 2009)

Frisbee? But Frisbee doesn't have floppy ears.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2137758


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 14, 2009)

Marie said:


> Frisbee? But Frisbee doesn't have floppy ears.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2137758



Ooh, close. Yeah, the pup I saw had shaggier fur with big long ears.

But hay, who doesn't love Frisbee? =3


----------

